# RoM soll aus Leiste verschwinden



## Mendooza returns (28. April 2009)

Ich wollte hier nur mal mitteilen das ich es gut finden würde wen RoM aus der Spieleleiste oben
verschwinden würde und Age of Conan zurück kommt.
Es gibt genug schlechte Spiele und man sollte sie nicht auch noch durch unvoreingenommene nichtsahnende Spieler unterstützen
bzw Werbung für Minderwertige Produkte machen.
RoM hat es ganz einfach nicht verdient oben zusammen mit den anderen Spielen zu stehen.
Außerdem bekommen die Leute die RoM ausprobiert haben beim Lesen diesen Namens keinen Brechreiz mehr.


----------



## Lostregion (29. April 2009)

So, ich möchte bitte das Age of Conan wieder in die Leiste eingeführt wird und es auch wieder Shows zum Spiel gibt.
Es hat sich stark verbessert und weist nun keine Bugs mehr auf und ich finde es ist es durchaus wert!!


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> ...



Kritik sieht anders aus - vor allem in Sachen Wortwahl und Ausdrucksweise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lostregion schrieb:


> So, ich möchte bitte das Age of Conan wieder in die Leiste eingeführt wird und es auch wieder Shows zum Spiel gibt.
> Es hat sich stark verbessert und weist nun keine Bugs mehr auf und ich finde es ist es durchaus wert!!



Shows sind keine Hürde, aber das Portal wurde aus diversen Gründen abgeschaltet, die du (hier) im Allgemeinen AoC-Forum nachlesen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Runes of Magic oben in der Leiste kann bei mir sowieso nicht geöffnet werden. Kommt immer die Meldung die seite kann nicht geöffnet werden! Vorgang abgebrochen. Bei Age of Connan war es nicht so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Interesieren tuts mich auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Runes of Magic oben in der Leiste kann bei mir sowieso nicht geöffnet werden. Kommt immer die Meldung die seite kann nicht geöffnet werden! Vorgang abgebrochen.



? Das ist nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. :O


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

ganz einfach ich klicke oben auf Runes of Magic und dann kriege ich folgende Fehlermeldung.

Zitat: "Die Internetseite http://rom.buffed.de/ dann nicht geöffnet werden. Vorgang abgebrochen

bei der meldung wirft es mich dann komplett raus und muss wieder in die Seite von buffed.de neu eingeben.

sogar bei dem link kommt die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ganz einfach ich klicke oben auf Runes of Magic und dann kriege ich folgende Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Zitat: "Die Internetseite http://rom.buffed.de/ dann nicht geöffnet werden. Vorgang abgebrochen
> 
> ...



Welchen Browser nutzt du?  (inkl. Version)


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2009)

Btw. eben alle Webserver mit FF und IE einzeln durchgeschaut - die Seite ist erreichbar.


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Welchen Browser nutzt du? (inkl. Version)




Den ganz normalen Internet Explorer. Habs aber gerade mit den Firefox Browser probiert da komm ich rein. keine ahnung warum es mit dem Internet Explorer bei mir nicht geht.


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Hier das muss meine Version vom Internet explorer sein. 

Version: 6.0.2900.2180.xpsp_sp2_gdr.090206-1233

sehr lange nummer stand aber so bei den Infofenster.


----------



## LittleFay (29. April 2009)

Aktualisiere ihn mal auf Version 8.


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

ne Kurzbeschreibung fürs Aktualisieren für den internet explorer bräuchte ich. Keine ahnung wie ich das mache. Ich dachte das geht wie alles andere automatisch.


----------



## LittleFay (29. April 2009)

Oha..

Google ist zwar dein Freund, aber ich bin mal so nett: http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/i...er/default.aspx


----------



## LordofDemons (29. April 2009)

ich will ja deine bemühungen den inet exploerer aufzuwerten (oder so) aber lad halt einfach Mozilla runter gibt weniger werbung (sry ZAM) und updatet sich automatisch


----------



## LittleFay (29. April 2009)

Den FF scheint er doch schon zu haben seinem Post nach. Wenn er dann trotzdem den IE nutzt, obwohl dieser generell auch unsicherer ist als der FF, dann ist das seine Entscheidung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

so habe jetzt auch Version 8.0 und komme jetzt auch rein. den Firefox Browser habe ich schon nutze ich aber ungerne. Der Aufbau von 8.0 ist jetzt sehr gewöhnungsbedüfrtig aber danke für die Hilfe. So ist ein weiteres buffed problem weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . bleiben noch 2.


----------



## Pyrodimi (29. April 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier nur mal mitteilen das ich es gut finden würde wen RoM aus der Spieleleiste oben
> verschwinden würde und Age of Conan zurück kommt.
> Es gibt genug schlechte Spiele und man sollte sie nicht auch noch durch unvoreingenommene nichtsahnende Spieler unterstützen
> bzw Werbung für Minderwertige Produkte machen.
> ...



Hast du AoC zu relaise gezockt? Das war minderwertig verbugt und nach Tortage kaum spielbar..ich fands n hammergame, es wurde fleissig gepatcht
Aber leider gabs zuviele Leute wie dich die nur über das Spiel geflamed haben, hier im Buffedforum wurde man in Stücke gerissen wenn man etwas positives über AoC geschrieben hat, in den News wurde man für positive Comments gnadenlos ins Minus geklickt.
Das hat einen großteil der Fans vertrieben, nur ein kleiner harter Kern war noch vernünftig auf Buffed unterwegs, der sich aber auch immer wieder 
den Flames ausgesetzt sahen. 
Flames sind an und für sich ja nicht DAS Problem, nur wenn es mehr flamer sind als Fans wirds kritisch.
UND jetzt macht ihr das selbe Spiel mit RoM vergrault gleich im Vorraus potentielle Fans (Will ja nicht wissen wieviel AoC erst gar nicht probiert haben
aufgrund der ganzen Hardcoreschlechtmacherei) 
Erst macht ihr die AoC Sektion kaputt und jetzt spielt ihr das selbe Spiel mit der RoM Sektion und wollt AoC hier zurück?
Ich kann mir nicht denken das viele Fans wieder auf Buffed zurückkehren nachdem sie so behandelt wurden?
Ich für meinen Teil spiele immer noch gerne zwischendurch AoC und ich hab nach 2Monaten AoC auf Buffed aufgegeben noch was positives zu schreiben darüber.
So wie es jetzt auch mit RoM läuft...
Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. April 2009)

was ist an der 8er-version gewöhnungsbedürftig?

ist doch endlich mal wieder ein browser aus dem hause ms, der das wort browser verdient hat.

tabbed browsing (jedes tab in einem thread (chrome lässt grüßen)), zur not kompatibiliätsmodus für seiten.

btw: update ganz einfach über windows-update. der ie8 kommt auf jeden fall darüber (ie7 war auch mal dabei)


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Wenn man die ganze Zeit mit version 6.0.2900.2180.xpsp_sp2_gdr.090206-1233 gearbeitet hat ist 
Version 8.0 schon gewöhnungsbedürftig alles ist jetzt wo anders versteckt.

Klar nach einiger Zeit gewöhnt man sich schon dadran.

Warum konnte ich mit meiner alten Version in die Runes of Magic Seite nicht benutzen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2009)

BTW: SP3 für XP installiert oder geht der IE8 auf SP2?

Was ist denn jetzt woanders versteckt? Das Menü (Datei, Bearbeiten, Ansicht, Extras, etc,) gibt es noch, sogar teilweise zusätzliche "Menüs" um Extras und Sicherheit geleich einstellen zu können.


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

früher war alles in zwei leisten zu finden jetzt ist alles in 4 leisten durcheinandergewürfelt und die Symbole sind etwas anders.

SP3 für xp installiert


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> früher war alles in zwei leisten zu finden jetzt ist alles in 4 leisten durcheinandergewürfelt und die Symbole sind etwas anders.
> 
> SP3 für xp installiert



Auf den 8er ist buffed nicht optimiert, weil das schon wieder!!!!! einiges anderes interpretiert wird. Bisher bestand auch kein Bedarf, weil die 8er-Version in der Beta-Phase war - jetzt schauen wir, wie sich die Nutzerzahlen der 8er-Version entwickeln.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2009)

also, buffed läuft prima in der 8er-Version. Sowohl unter XP SP3, als auch Vista SP1 und Server 2008.

Der IE8 ist mal wieder Standardkonformer als IE6/IE7.

BTW: Zur Not gibt es den Kompatibilitätsmodus im IE8, damit Seiten auch gehen, die für IE6/IE7 "optimiert" waren.

Edit:
4 Leisten? Hab ich nen anderen Browser als du? Ich hab die Adress-Zeile, dann die Favoriten und dann die Tabs. Das Menü (ALT-Taste) braucht doch kein Mensch.


----------



## Pyrodimi (30. April 2009)

Keine Angst Zam, der 8ter hat absolut keine Probleme mit Buffed, bei mir hat er Buffed.de direkt beim ersten Besuch auf die Kompatibilitätsliste 
gesetzt und zeigt sie automatisch in der IE7 ansicht an.
Kann also den IE8 voll und ganz empfehlen (vorallem wegen InPrivatbrowsing und vielen intresanten und nützlichen Funktionen)


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

[attachment=7465ok1.doc] 

mal schauen ob es funktioniert. 

mom muss mal sehen ob ich das ohne link reinbekomme sondern als bild dann seht ihr wie meins aufgebaut ist.

ich kanns nur leider zur zeit mit den link machen. Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht bilder dirket draufzuladen ohne link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . aber so in etwa sieht mein Browser aus.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2009)

Hm bei meinem Explorer kommt auch die Fehlermeldung - doof dass ich den in der Arbeit ohne Adminrechte nicht updaten kann :<


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2009)

@Redryujin

dann drück doch einfach mal die ALT-Taste, dann dürfte die Menüzeile weg sein. Braucht doch eh keiner mehr. Alle wichtigen Funktionen sind sofort auf der rechten Seite anwählbar.

Wenn das nicht geht. Klicke mal mit der Rechten Maustaste neben "Web Slice-Katalog" und dekativiere einfach die Symbolleisten, die du nicht haben willst. Ging im IE6, IE7, FF auch schon.

@Xelyna

Welchen IE habt ihr @Work. Ihr werdet die Updates Wahrscheinlich zentral über nen Update-Server in eurem System bekommen, und da wird der IE7 nicht freigegeben sein. Und der IE8 kommt noch nicht über den WSUS /SUS. Bisher nur über die direkte Window-Update Funktion


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

eigentlich bräuchte ich alle zeichen nur ich würde gerne alles auf 2 Leisten setzen damit ich nicht mehr 4 zeilen habe. Das google Fenster rechts oben bräuchte ich eigentlich als einziges nicht.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @Redryujin
> @Xelyna
> 
> Welchen IE habt ihr @Work. Ihr werdet die Updates Wahrscheinlich zentral über nen Update-Server in eurem System bekommen, und da wird der IE7 nicht freigegeben sein. Und der IE8 kommt noch nicht über den WSUS /SUS. Bisher nur über die direkte Window-Update Funktion


Jo grade gesehn - kannst doch updaten auf IE7.. bin aber grad zu faul :>
Schätz mal ich hab dann IE6 oder so drauf ^^


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Auf den 8er ist buffed nicht optimiert, weil das schon wieder!!!!! einiges anderes interpretiert wird. Bisher bestand auch kein Bedarf, weil die 8er-Version in der Beta-Phase war - jetzt schauen wir, wie sich die Nutzerzahlen der 8er-Version entwickeln.




damit ich das jetzt richtig verstehe auf der 8er soll es nicht optimiert sein das heißen kann das einige links nicht gehen. und bei allen anderen versionen sollte es dann gehen?

Bei einigen scheint es nicht mit der 6er zu gehen mit der 8er aber schon. Das bringt mich jetzt durcheinander.


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> damit ich das jetzt richtig verstehe auf der 8er soll es nicht optimiert sein das heißen kann das einige links nicht gehen. und bei allen anderen versionen sollte es dann gehen?
> 
> Bei einigen scheint es nicht mit der 6er zu gehen mit der 8er aber schon. Das bringt mich jetzt durcheinander.



Nö - 6er buggt auch rum.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2009)

der ie8 "erkennt" webseiten, die im kompatibilitätsmodus (verdammt langes wort) angesehen werden können. 

Buffed ist auch so eine Seite: "Für ältere Browser entworfenen Websites sehen häufig besser aus, und Probleme wie nicht an der richtigen Position befindliche Menüs, Bilder oder Texte werden behoben."


----------



## Pyrodimi (1. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> damit ich das jetzt richtig verstehe auf der 8er soll es nicht optimiert sein das heißen kann das einige links nicht gehen. und bei allen anderen versionen sollte es dann gehen?
> 
> Bei einigen scheint es nicht mit der 6er zu gehen mit der 8er aber schon. Das bringt mich jetzt durcheinander.



Nein, keine Angst, ich nutz den 8er jetzt auf meinen 4Rechnern und Buffed funktioniert dank der Kompatibilitätsansicht einwandfrei (läd auch spürbar schneller als mit IE7)


----------



## Cali75 (1. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> ? Das ist nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. :O



Das hatte ich auch, mit explorer im Büro. Der Wurde nun aktualisiert und jetzt gehts.


----------

